# No more poll in the forum



## Gig' (Aug 18, 2005)

Havent' seen one for a while any reason ?


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 18, 2005)

Nobody came up with a good question to poll?


----------



## Gig' (Aug 21, 2005)

thanks for the reply cheryl 

for instance this could be a good poll subject http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=240101

could you refresh on which function to use to start a poll in here ?


----------



## bobw (Aug 21, 2005)

Poll added.


----------



## TommyWillB (Aug 21, 2005)

I think the question is how come us normal users no longer seem to have the option to create a poll?

Has this option been limited to admins and moderators only?

Are the permissions for this option different in each sub-formum? (Sort of like images is?)


----------



## Gig' (Aug 21, 2005)

answer is here : http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1174610

thanks for all your answers and support


----------



## Gig' (Aug 22, 2005)

a fine example of poll "come back" 

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=225987


----------



## TommyWillB (Aug 22, 2005)

No... That's not the answer.

I do NOT have this make poll ability!


----------



## TommyWillB (Aug 22, 2005)

Here is what my New Thread screen looks like:

http://www.jeffntom.com/misc/public/osx_com/New_Thread.pdf

I did a browser Find for "poll" and see nothing...


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 23, 2005)

I stand with Tommy on seeing nothing. What the heck is going on?


----------



## ScottW (Aug 23, 2005)

OKAY... The scoop from the horses mouth....

Many Many moons ago... an execitive decision was made which limited the ability to create polls to moderators/admins and folks who where "Supporting Members" in a financial category.

During that period in history... when you donated, you where given special access, noted as a contributing member and given permissions to make polls.

At some point that program ended and nothing ever changed. 

I suppose it is time for a change?


----------



## Gig' (Aug 24, 2005)

Many thanks ScottW for you explanation ::love:: 

I'd say "yes" its time for a change IMO mods/admin should think about it
Advertise on the criterias that would allow one to start a poll 
Avoid the kind of confusion about the matter I sensed in the "Gig'" poll 
http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=240268

When can I start a poll then


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 24, 2005)

ScottW said:
			
		

> OKAY... The scoop from the horses mouth....
> 
> Many Many moons ago... an execitive decision was made which limited the ability to create polls to moderators/admins and folks who where "Supporting Members" in a financial category.
> 
> ...



Scott if you check your records I personally have given you over $100 this year. So I guess then I am not a contributing member? Do I have to give over $500 a year to be treated as a member?


----------



## ScottW (Aug 24, 2005)

Well... like I said, that was a previous program. The system which tracked donations and automatically moved people to that category doesn't exist anymore. In fact, no one is the contributing member group, even contributing members.

In case you didn't notice... I actually turned on Polls for everyone (as far as I can tell) at the moment of my last post.

Satcom, your contributions are welcome and needed. It was not an oversight that you didn't get that status, no one has it because that program doesn't exist, but donations are always needed.

Thanks.

Scott


----------



## Gig' (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks a lot ScottW  

can confirm that I do have access to the poll feature 
and will not abuse of it


----------



## TommyWillB (Aug 25, 2005)

Yes, it looks like the poll functionality is working again.

Thanks Scott.




So why did you end the contributor thing? I really liked being in that "special group".


----------



## ScottW (Aug 25, 2005)

Well, you had two views. People who couldn't contribute financially and felt left out and of course, folks like yourself who liked it. Im sure we will do something like that in the future again.


----------

